# New "Top Secret" Trailer for Genesect



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QEcpV-cXeT0[/YOUTUBE]

So exciting!

Can anyone translate what they are saying?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2013)

Would be awesome if they formed a Megazord like Genesect.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty much it was an analysis on Genesect and his abilities. Based on the little I have seen from him, he doesn't seem like he is going to be a big threat to Mewtwo imo. Unless they somehow limit Mewtwo in this movie. And is Genesect a cyborg or something? He looks quite mechanic to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2013)

well he is build bug/steel type. Pretty much is a machine/cyborg whatever.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Would be awesome if they formed a Megazord like Genesect.



lol Could see that happening.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe they replaced his exoskeleton with a mechanical one, hence the steel typing.

I would love to see how the original Genesect looked like but I highly doubt they'll show it.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahh, I see. Well, maybe his original form will appear in a flashback or something like this.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2013)

It would be so great if they include the original form in Gen 6 as one of the fossil pokemon that can be revived. It will finally put a stop to all those ridiculous theories about Genesect being an upgraded Kabutops.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

It could happen. It is a nice idea. Would like to see it too. And Kabutops? Really? I don't see it.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I wrote a whole theory/analysis on how Genesect has nothing to do with Kabutops and is more likely distantly related to Scyther seeing as how I believe that Genesect is based on proto-cockroaches from which mantises later evolve. Even the body shape of both pokemon is quite similar.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah I wrote a whole theory/analysis on how Genesect has nothing to do with Kabutops and is more likely distantly related to Scyther seeing as how I believe that Genesect is based on proto-cockroaches from which mantises later evolve. Even the body shape of both pokemon is quite similar.


Just because Kabutops may be an ancestor of Scyther, doesn't mean Genesect can't be a bionic Kabutops. The existence of one doesn't exclude the other.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Just because Kabutops may be an ancestor of Scyther, doesn't mean Genesect can't be a bionic Kabutops. The existence of one doesn't exclude the other.



Actually what I wrote is that Genesect is the ancestor of Scyther not Kabutops. Kabutops isn't even a true bug or arthropod since he has an endoskeleton and isn't even part of the bug egg group like for example Flygon who's type isn't a bug but is still considered one.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah. That makes sense.


----------

